# Ojo Robotico imita al ojo humano



## IMASDPIC (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.abcpic.com.ar/2011/09/12/ojo-robotico-imita-al-ojo-humano/

un saludo a todos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 26, 2011)

muy, muy interesante...

como lograra`mover los pistonsitos??? sera a un mecanismo parecido al de focus de los laser de cd??


----------



## lubeck (Sep 26, 2011)

> sera a un mecanismo parecido al de focus de los laser de cd??



yo creo que si, pero se parece mas al mecanismo de los discos duros, digo es casi lo mismo pero sin la supension....

Awesome!


----------

